#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Raurkela btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*
NIT Rourkela Year of Establishment:* 1961.

*NIT Rourkela Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Rourkela Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Rourkela Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Quota*
*Institute Name*
*Branch name*
*Cut Off 2012*

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Chemistry
25215

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Chemistry
40133

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Mathematics
24716

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Mathematics
40820

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Physics
22251

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Physics
37238

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech Chemical Engineering & M.Tech. Chemical Engineering 5-year Dual Degree
15773

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech Chemical Engineering & M.Tech. Chemical Engineering 5-year Dual Degree
26706

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech Civil Engineering & M. Tech. Transportation Engineering 5-year Dual Degree
14187

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech Civil Engineering & M. Tech. Transportation Engineering 5-year Dual Degree
24336

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech Civil Engineering & M. Tech. Water Resources Engineering 5-year Dual Degree
14762

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech Civil Engineering & M. Tech. Water Resources Engineering 5-year Dual Degree
26584

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech Computer Science & M.Tech. Computer Science 5-year Dual Degree
11137

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech Computer Science & M.Tech. Computer Science 5-year Dual Degree
23082

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech Computer Science & M.Tech. Information Security 5-year Dual Degree
12049

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech Computer Science & M.Tech. Information Security 5-year Dual Degree
26879

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech Electrical Engineering & M.Tech. Electronic Systems & Communications 5-year Dual Degree
11383

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech Electrical Engineering & M.Tech. Electronic Systems & Communications 5-year Dual Degree
18973

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech. Ceramic Engineering & M.Tech. Ceramic Engineering 5-year Dual Degree
22814

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech. Ceramic Engineering & M.Tech. Ceramic Engineering 5-year Dual Degree
32329

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech. Electrical Engineering & M.Tech. Control & Automation 5-year Dual Degree
11800

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech. Electrical Engineering & M.Tech. Control & Automation 5-year Dual Degree
18993

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech. Electrical Engineering & M.Tech. Power Control & Drives 5-year Dual Degree
12017

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech. Electrical Engineering & M.Tech. Power Control & Drives 5-year Dual Degree
20425

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech. Electronics & Communication Engineering & M.Tech. Communication & Signal Processing 5-year
11833

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech. Electronics & Communication Engineering & M.Tech. Communication & Signal Processing 5-year
14823

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech. Electronics & Instrumentation Engineering & M.Tech. VLSI Design & Embedded Systems 5-year D
12992

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech. Electronics & Instrumentation Engineering & M.Tech. VLSI Design & Embedded Systems 5-year D
22567

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech. Industrial Design
18554

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech. Industrial Design
28183

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech. Mechanical Engineering & M.Tech. Mechatronics & Automation 5-year Dual Degree
9531

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech. Mechanical Engineering & M.Tech. Mechatronics & Automation 5-year Dual Degree
14312

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech. Metallurgical & Materials Engineering & M.Tech. Metallurgical & Materials Engineering 5-year
18980

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech. Metallurgical & Materials Engineering & M.Tech. Metallurgical & Materials Engineering 5-year
26290

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech. Mining Engineering & M.Tech. Mining Engineering 5-year Dual Degree
21166

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
B.Tech. Mining Engineering & M.Tech. Mining Engineering 5-year Dual Degree
29752

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Bio Medical Engineering
24283

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Bio Medical Engineering
34690

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Bio Technology
20701

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Bio Technology
33072

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Ceramic Engineering
23214

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Ceramic Engineering
31454

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
15121

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
25042

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Civil Engineering
12899

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Civil Engineering
20909

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Computer Science & Engineering
9092

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Computer Science & Engineering
19076

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Electrical Engineering
10309

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Electrical Engineering
13195

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Electronics & Communication Engineering
6753

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Electronics & Communication Engineering
12591

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Electronics & Instrumentation
12852

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Electronics & Instrumentation
16422

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Mechanical Engineering
7240

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Mechanical Engineering
11524

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
17437

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
25578

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Mining Engineering
18721

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Mining Engineering
29986






*NIT R0urkela Branches In Engineering:*
Electronics & Communication EngineeringCeramic EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical & Materials EngineeringMining Engineering
*NIT Rourkela Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Tuition Fee(annual)  INR 12,000/-

*NIT Rourkela Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Hostel Rent  INR 5,000/4,000/3,000 (for single/double/four occupancies)

*NIT Rourkela Engineering Placements 2012:
*
*Company Name*
*Branch*
*No. of Students*

3d PLM Software Solutions Ltd
Pune
5

ACC Ltd
Kolkata
4

Ace Calderys
Nagpur
8

Airvana Network India Pvt Ltd
Bangalore
2

Amdocs
Pune
10

Ashok Leyland
Chennai
2

Atkins Global
Bangalore
6

Atos Origin India Pvt Ltd
Mumbai
15

Bajaj Auto Limited
Pune
2

Balmer Lawrie & Co Ltd
Kolkata
1

BCH Electric Ltd
Faridabad
3

Capgemini
Bangalore
14

CEAT Ltd
Mumbai
3

CESC Ltd
Kolkata
4

Coal India Ltd
Kolkata
90

Cummins India Ltd
Pune
8

enZen Global Solutions Ltd
Bangalore
5

Ericsson India Global Services Pvt Ltd
Kolkata
15

Essel Mining & Industries Ltd
Mumbai
8

Goldman Sachs
Bangalore
1

HCL Technologies
Noida
11

Hero MotoCorp Ltd
New Delhi
4

Hindalco
Mumbai
12

Honda Siel Cars India Ltd
Noida
4

IBM India Pvt Ltd
Bangalore
41

Indian Oil Corporation Ltd
New Delhi
6

Infosys
Bangalore
111

ITC Infotech India Ltd
Bangalore
11

Jindal Steel & Power Ltd
Angul
10

JSL Stainless Ltd
New Delhi
13

JSW Steel Ltd
Bellary
13

Larsen & Toubro Ltd
Mumbai
17

Mahindra & Mahindra
Mumbai
15

Maruti Suzuki India Ltd
New Delhi
2

Microsoft
Hyderabad
2

MindTree Ltd
Bangalore
9

Monnet Ispat & Energy Ltd
New Delhi
8

Mu Sigma
Bangalore
9

Oracle India
Bangalore
4

Panasonic India Pvt Ltd
Gurgaon
2

Punj Lloyd
Gurgaon
6

Rio Tinto India Pvt Ltd
New Delhi
2

Saint Gobain Glass Ltd
Chennai
2

Samsung India Electronics Pvt Ltd (SEL)
Bangalore
10

Samsung India Software Centre (SISC)
Noida
22

Samsung India Software Operations Pvt Ltd (SISO)
Bangalore
13

SAP Labs India Pvt Ltd
Bangalore
8

Shapoorji Pallonji & Co Ltd
Mumbai
5

Sony India Software Centre
Bangalore
10

TATA Consulting Engineers Ltd
Bangalore
8

TATA Motors
Jamshedpur
9

TATA Steel
Jamshedpur
5

TATA Technologies
Jamshedpur
4

TELCON
Jamshedpur
1

Thermax Ltd
Pune
3

TRF Ltd
Jamshedpur
4

Unisys India Pvt Ltd
Bangalore
12

Vedanta Aluminium Ltd
Lanjigarh, Odisha
9

Vesuvius India Ltd
Kolkata
2

Zeus Numerix Pvt Ltd
Pune
1



*Total: 646*






*NIT Rourkela Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* The campus of the institute consisting of the institute buildings, halls of residence and staff colony is situated at the eastern end of Rourkela steel city, beyond Sector-1 over an area of 262 hectares of land provided by the Government of Orissa. It is a residential campus offering accomodation to faculty, staff and students. The campus has all the amenities for developing personal, social and academic skills of the student community.

The city of Rourkela came into prominence in the year 1954-55, with the decision of the Government of India to set up the first Public Sector Steel Plant in this locality in collaboration with the then West Germany. The city is a huge metropolis connected with all parts of the country by railway and road. The population of the city is about 6 lakhs.

*Central library:* NIT Rourkela Library plays a vital role in meeting the present and anticipated future needs. It covers the total library area of 4975 square feet with 250 reading seats and AC room which is used by all the library users to read inside the library for longer hours. This room is extensively used by Student Communities on all days excluding National holidays. Copies of most books and reference books are available for use inside the library only.
*
Laboratory and Equipments:*
Communications (Group Head:- Prof. S. K. Patra)Communication System Design LaboratoryAdvanced Communication LaboratoryMobile Communication LaboratoryMicrowave LaboratoryE4402B ESA-E Series Spectrum AnalyzerN5182A MXG RF Vector Signal GeneratorE4438C ESG Vector Signal GeneratorN9010A EXA Signal AnalyzerNetwork Analyzer (900KHz-4.5GHz)Microwave Test bench (Klystron base, Gunn diode base)IE3D EM Simulator
*NIT Rourkela Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
Accommodation will be provided in Students hostel or Visitors hostel of NIT, Rourkela as per availability. For hostel & Visitor Hostel room rent will be charged as per actual.

*NIT Rourkela Address:* National Institute of Technology, Rourkela Orissa, India.

*NIT Rourkela Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: NIT Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities VIT Vellore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities SEC Chennai btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Sikkim btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## kratos112

I got 169 in JEE Mains, what are my chances of getting Msc integrated mathematics??

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> I got 169 in JEE Mains, what are my chances of getting Msc integrated mathematics??


Hey,
       Could you plz tel me your predicted percentage in 12th???

----------


## kratos112

Well, Im a dropper. Scored 82 % in HSC board last year.What do you think would've been my rank without the normalization and stuff? Is it possible to get? If not,which nit could I get and which branch? Home State maharashtra.

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> Well, Im a dropper. Scored 82 % in HSC board last year.What do you think would've been my rank without the normalization and stuff? Is it possible to get? If not,which nit could I get and which branch? Home State maharashtra.


Hey,
      Your rank would be around 25000..... With this rank u can't get any branch in nit nagpur even with domicile quota so i would suggest you to try for private colgs....  :):

----------


## MILAN VALA

I m getting 90 marks in jee main with obc catagory nd selected for jee adv,nd got 88.34 science percentile rank from gujarat board.i want to admit in civil engineering in ur nit.m i elegible for it?

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> I m getting 90 marks in jee main with obc catagory nd selected for jee adv,nd got 88.34 science percentile rank from gujarat board.i want to admit in civil engineering in ur nit.m i elegible for it?


Hey,
     Your approx rank will be more than 1,50,000..... With this rank u have very less chances to get nit raurkela.... so i suggest u to try for nit surat because u'll get state quota and another colgs also....

----------


## aashishrockzz4

Sir,
I am from Haryana and and i have secured 95.6 % Marks in CBSE and 160 marks in JEE Mains.I belong to general category.Can I get admission In this NIT ?


Thankyou

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> Sir,
> I am from Haryana and and i have secured 95.6 % Marks in CBSE and 160 marks in JEE Mains.I belong to general category.Can I get admission In this NIT ?
> 
> 
> Thankyou


Your rank will be around 17000.....  What is your preferred branch??

----------


## rahulp215

what is the scope of msc maths

whether we can get a job after completeion of 5 yrs or not?

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> what is the scope of msc maths
> 
> whether we can get a job after completeion of 5 yrs or not?


U can go for it without any doubt coz u can go for research after that ...

----------

